# Found!



## Cinny1024 (Apr 29, 2019)

Found first morel in Derry


----------



## Blue foot (Apr 10, 2019)

Cinny1024 said:


> Found first morel in Derry


A late congratulations. I hope you haven't caught the morel fever. It can be brutal, but fulfilling.


----------

